# LCD TV.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
I'm looking for a LCD TV about 15" not with DVD and operates on 12/230V. Wall or freestanding, digital/analogue and compatible in Europe.
Has anyone got any recommendations?
Thanks,
Sennen523.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Evesham*

Try Googling Evesham Technology. They do PC's & TV's.
Recently got mail shot from them ref TV's. Bought a 32 incher for home.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi Asda,have a ONN 17 in w/s(£179) thats easy to make a plug for 12v don't go for the 15 in(£130) as this has a 4 pin plug and are harder to get hold of to make a lead. Also amstrad 15 in with dvd at £150
terry


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Terry,
How do you adapt the ASDA LCD TV's for 12V DC ( car cigarette lighter type fitting)?
I have looked at LCD TV's in Comet and Currys which can be operated on 12V DC but the salesmen don't have a clue how you do this.
Thanks,
Al. Sennen523.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Al. Sennen523.no need to adapt ! just find a PLUG that fits in rear of tv,poss from a games multi adapter, or you can buy from maplins.Check poss and neg -inner and outer- make up your lead,either fit cigerette lighter or fit direct to battery.Fit a in line fuse then away you go! mine is wired to my status ariel plug-no probs and no fancy protection thingys,never bother using 240v so I could use the plug off the adapter provided if I did not have spares off all sorts of stuff laying around.Make sure you get one with a single hole and not the four pin type!!!!! I don't know the name of the plug type fitting butsomone on here will 
terry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Most TV manuafacturers will tell you not to run a TV on 12 volts because the voltage is unstable. You should run the TV through an inverter.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gelathae said:


> You should run the TV through an inverter.


... or a dc-dc converter. Check previous threads for recommendations.

That's not to say you can't run it off either vehicle battery - some do, and quite happily. But it is a risk. Many years ago I used to work for Lucas in vehicle electronics, and the 12V dc supply in a vehicle is anything but :evil:

TVs that are deisgned to be used in vehicles have protection circuits built in to them - that's why they're more expensive than standard domestic TVs.

Gerald


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm looking for a LCD TV about 15" not with DVD and operates on 12/230V. Wall or freestanding, digital/analogue and compatible in Europe.
> Has anyone got any recommendations?
> Thanks,
> Sennen523.


Hi I have a brand new Camos 1510D LCD TV /230v/12v designed for motorhomes,caravans etc. It was part of a deal from Vanbitz when I had a Satdome fitted but I already had a TV so this is surplus to requirements. If interested PM

Bill


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Are any of the above secam pls?*

Are any of the above secam pls?
Ta
barry


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Apologies for slight deviation from topic, but with digital TV taking over does Secam or Pal still matter :roll:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*secam*

Hi
think it will still matter in France in the short term i.e. this summer
Digital reception in france last year was almost non existent. Do they have the same timetable of introdcution as us?
Are all of the the above TVs LCD ready?
My wife bought a Bush 15" Hd ready from Argos at the weekend for the father-in law and reception was poor (signal is weak anyway)worse than a conventional tube tv
Barry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi gerannpasa my mate who repairs tvs says you are correct on old tvs -tube type-but not on new lcd types only difference is price -rip off -
terry


----------

